# AVG Internet Security 2014 / AVG Antivirus Pro 2014 FREE 1 year



## Reloaded (Sep 10, 2013)

AVG Internet Security 2014 / AVG Antivirus Pro 2014 FREE 1 year


```
AVG Internet Security 2014 32bit 

*aa-download.avg.com/filedir/inst/avg_isct_x86_all_2014_4116a6613_huawei.exe

AVG Internet Security 2014 64bit 

*af-download.avg.com/filedir/inst/avg_isct_x64_all_2014_4116a6613_huawei.exe

AVG Antivirus Pro 2014 32bit 

*aa-download.avg.com/filedir/inst/avg_avct_x86_all_2014_4116a6613_huawei.exe

AVG Antivirus Pro 2014 64bit 

*aa-download.avg.com/filedir/inst/avg_avct_x64_all_2014_4116a6613_huawei.exe
```

Once installed license will last for 1 year.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2013)

Reloaded said:


> AVG Internet Security 2014 / AVG Antivirus Pro 2014 FREE 1 year
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



thanks, will try it soon.


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh, they're following in the footsteps of Avast.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 16, 2013)

Sorry but this free antivirus sucks...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2013)

^Is it so?

But my experience shows it to be much better .
In fact it detected several threats and healed them(quarantined them - according to settings) as accordingly.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 17, 2013)

^dont know what happened.it was annoying.For every 3 seconds i get a popup saying that it has found a virus but it cant delete it.So after 1 hour of popup closing uninstalled it


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

AVG is a good antivirus but I m happy with Avira 

I got Bitdefender 2012 IS for Free once


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 18, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I got Bitdefender 2012 IS for Free once


can you share the method you used?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2013)

Luffy said:


> can you share the method you used?



 its a year old won't work now
but for curiosity read this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/149531-free-bitdefender-internet-security-2012-1-year.html


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 18, 2013)

I use this after uninstalling AVG.working fine till now
Roboscan - Download Antivirus Software and Internet Security Software


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 18, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> ^dont know what happened.it was annoying.For every 3 seconds i get a popup saying that it has found a virus but it cant delete it.So after 1 hour of popup closing uninstalled it


Unfortunate for you,Nandu...but I never faced any problem with AVG.

May be there was a mess in settings+configurations(JUST ASSUMPTION...) or the Windows OS might have problems...
Was there any other Antivirus apps./tool installed alongside AVG???


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 18, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> Unfortunate for you,Nandu...but I never faced any problem with AVG.
> 
> May be there was a mess in settings configurations(JUST ASSUMPTION...) or the Windows OS might have problems...
> Was there any other Antivirus apps./tool installed alongside AVG???



nope there was no antivirus app.Actually it was my friends lap and he didnt use any antivirus for 2 years.So i thought of installing it.After installing it found 200   virus in C drive,500   virus in D and 700   virus in pendrive.But it couldnt delete any virus,always asking me to delete manually which also failed.Also it was little heavy on Pentium dualcore(not as much as kaspersky)


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2013)

^ That explains why you have Agent Smith as your avatar..


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ That explains why you have Agent Smith as your avatar..



hehe..planning to start collecting viruses..one each of its own kind..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2013)

Used this for 4 days and uninstalled. Before this I used Avast Free version so comparisons done are with Avast free version.
Pros:
1. Free for 1 year (doesn't matter)
2. AVG's Firewall is ok, but it disables Windows firewall.
3. Takes lesser space on HDD after installation without updating.

Cons:
1. Large update initially but smaller ones after a day.
2. scanning is way slower.
3. Despite being Internet security suite, AVG doesn't offers Website blocking feature which is present in Avast free version.
4. optimising the settings according to my requirements took more time.
5. banner ads in bottom.
6. More ram usage but still it is slower.
7. Fast mode in scanning doesn't works.

I'll be trying Bitdefender's Free version next.
Does it have any site blocking feature?
is an offline installer available?

any other program recommended for Site blocking in the following manner:
the URL of the site blocked should appear in the address bar but the site shouldn't load.


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 28, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Used this for 4 days and uninstalled. Before this I used Avast Free version so comparisons done are with Avast free version.
> Pros:
> 1. Free for 1 year (doesn't matter)
> 2. AVG's Firewall is ok, but it disables Windows firewall.
> ...


i think kaspersky has this url blocking feature.try roboscan,it uses bitdefender engine.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> i think kaspersky has this url blocking feature.try roboscan,it uses bitdefender engine.



I won't use kaspersky on a low config lappy (core 2 duo 1.8 GHz, 1 gb ram).
will try roboscan later.


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 16, 2013)

You do know right, you could get a Norton Internet Security latest for like 2K for 2 years and have peace of mind!
 food for thought!


----------



## Renny (Nov 16, 2013)

How good is AVG compared to ESET Smart Security 7?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2013)

iSh0w said:


> You do know right, you could get a Norton Internet Security latest for like 2K for 2 years and have peace of mind!
> food for thought!


Here in Freewares section who would like to know about paid AVs 
Go with Linux and get pease of mind for life time...
I mean, wth is this? pay 6-12k for windows!!! still infected by viruses so spend 1k each year


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Here in Freewares section who would like to know about paid AVs
> Go with Linux and get pease of mind for life time...
> I mean, wth is this? pay 6-12k for windows!!! still infected by viruses so spend 1k each year



+1 to this

even though i dual boot Win7 and Linux Mint, I'm not using any AV since September '13 end, not even avast.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2013)

iSh0w said:


> You do know right, you could get a Norton Internet Security latest for like 2K for 2 years and have peace of mind!
> food for thought!





Renny said:


> How good is AVG compared to ESET Smart Security 7?



you guys better check out this thread :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138653-antivirus-guide-user-reviews.html

and don't summon old threads which has served it's purpose


----------

